# It Begins. :::Dramatic DUN DUN DUNNNNN music:::



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Well I finally got around to registering TAg with CWags. So at this point there is no more battle of will; now that' he's registered he's going to HAVE to compete.

:: off to practice ::


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

YES! I was HOPING that was what this topic was about! I'm sure the two of you are going to be fantastic.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

RaeganW said:


> YES! I was HOPING that was what this topic was about! I'm sure the two of you are going to be fantastic.


Thanks  I'm going to enter a few shows next spring and see, probably rally and obedience (their first 1 or 2 levels of obedience look ridiculously easy). I emailed a trial coordinator and got the warmest welcome I have ever recieved from a dog venue in my entire life, I'm looking forward to it.
That said, I'm working on pivots (for left turns). First thing he wanted to do was paw (aka destroy) the book, so I replaced the book with a Jon Katz book (I am not a fan of his) and let him get the shreds out of his system. He's starting to get it, I think.


----------

